# my custom pole saw head



## crotchclimber (Aug 28, 2016)

Today I built a custom head for a pole saw. I modified a Phoenix head with adapter from Spyderman. Problems with the stock head are loose attachment of the casting to the adapter and excessive weight. I had shimmed pieces of aluminum can between the adapter and head, but they worked themselves out and were sharp. The first step was grinding off the rivet holding the head on. With the casting separated, I drilled holes throughout the casting, being careful not to drill where the ribs inside made it the proper diameter. I even drilled vertically into the thickest part of the casting. The casting was noticeably lighter when I finished, but I did not have a scale to measure how much I removed. The next step was shortening the length of the adapter so the head sat snug against the larger diameter middle. This, combined with a aluminum can shim, eliminated any wobbling. I drilled a new hole and used a screw to attach the two since I did not have the correct length rivet. I drilled a new hole in the base of the adapter since my old hole had ovaled out. Next I modified a new broken Silky Sugoi 360mm blade I got for free from a coworker. Since drill bits do not work on spring steel, I had to enlarge the existing hole and grind a new small hole with a Dremel using several stones. I also rounded over the back edge of the blade so it causes less damage in tight crotches. I used a bench grinder to shorten the base of the blade where it had broken so it fit onto the saw head. Upon testing with a 6' carbon fiber Arbormax pole, this system is incredible (or sugoi in Japanese)!


----------

